# Have you ever got a pro bra fitting?



## 4getmeNot (Apr 26, 2006)

It's reccomended that every woman, no matter if your an A cup or a D cup, get a professional bra fitting because we're often wearing the wrong sizes. I'm going to make an appointment at my local mall. I was just curious if any of you have ever gotten one? I'm not sure what to expect..what do they do exactly? Just measure your chest with your bra on?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 26, 2006)

i got one done. i took my bra off and they mesured me over my shirt. only to find out that i was right when it came to my bra size.


----------



## pieced (Apr 26, 2006)

I've had this done a long time ago...


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 26, 2006)

I haven't had this done...maybe one of these days..


----------



## LilDee (Apr 26, 2006)

yep, they may tell u a size you least expect, which in some cases can be really depressing :eusa_wall:

but in most cases it will be great, because a proper fitting bra is a total necessity!


----------



## Mina (Apr 26, 2006)

I have never done this before...interesting...in where you measure..??curious


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm considering it even though I'm pretty sure I know my size -- but I want to go to a specialty lingerie store where hopefully it will be easier to find my unusual size. (See this thread for an explanation of what I think my size is, and offer me some advice if you can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Cheebs (Apr 28, 2006)

Yup, both my aunt and my sister are professional bra fitters. They generally measure the largest part of your breast and then under your breast. You can do it with a non-padded bra or be naked. They take the measurements and then have you try on a bra and make final adjustments and give you tips like how you should bend over and shake your breast into your bra since that's how it should sit and to fill the cup etc.


----------



## LuckyMe (Apr 28, 2006)

You can have this done at Victoria's Secret for no charge


----------



## KellyB (Apr 28, 2006)

I finally did this a couple of years ago when my daughter was working part-time for a Lingerie store. It was a little depressing to find out I needed a larger size than I thought, but I'm not reaching behind me pulling my bra down anymore either:laughing:


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 28, 2006)

I havent, I just dont want a strange woman measuring my boobs, lol. I did it myself though, I researched how you measure it, and used a tape measure and I was the size I thought I was.


----------

